# M.U.G.E.N!!!! The best Anime/video game character fighting game ever



## Loki-Fox (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone herd of MUGEN? M.U.G.E.N?
isn't it awsome? where you can add anyone of your faverite (video game character title) in to that small fighting game and use that character?
well, if you (HAVEN"T) herd of it, it's just basicly a pc game, or (if) you have a psp theres also the same MUgen game for the pc, but it's called (open mugen psp) (if) you can find that program, but anyway, the game is a fighting game (duh) and for this, you can add your favorate characters in there and fight as them, it can be any Anime/Real life/or movie characters , (for example - if you wanted your favorite pokemon to fight besides  a pokemon game, u can use that pokemon in mugen) u just have to find the websites,(theres too many , just reserch or find ways to find them), yah, and you can even cutsom your own stage's,
(if you know how), and Life bars if you wanted that favoite life bar on street fighter in mugen, you can do that, of corse, some people already know about Mugen, so go watch MUGEN on YOUTUBE to find out yourself, if you (don't know) already.... so MY advice, go ask a true gamer, or your frinds, or family meber, (except your MOM AND DAD) and they'll tell you (where to find it)
or look it up your self, and find how to make your own or add your own mugen characters, there's unlimited use's of putting any characters in, but 
you need to find the menu's for mugen, i Suggest you go with Hi-Res one's(high resolution) it's better then the old ones, it's already out, just find them and downlaod them


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, sounds like my cup o' tea.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 8, 2009)

mugen is an ASS to set up.....


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> mugen is an ASS to set up.....



Then ignore what I said before. xD


----------



## Kujila (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to play MUGEN with Dragonball characters, but that was like back in the older days of Windows 98, and I believe MUGEN was DOS based.

I've seen the new Windows MUGEN but I haven't really looked into it much


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah M.U.G.E.N is pretty fun, most of my friends play it at school and I finally got my friend to put it on my laptop


----------



## Kajet (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah... MUGEN is a bigger pain in the ass than being violated with live porcupines...

BUT if you can it is kinda awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2009)

Well why should I play a good fighting game when I can just play this?!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 12, 2009)

lol MUGEN

That's pretty much an example on why developers should not let fanboys make video games.


----------

